# Right to buy



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi guys 
Currently in the early process of buying our Housing Association house.
Has anyone else done this and what are the rules about selling the property at a later date.
Thanks for any information


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

GSI-MAN said:


> Hi guys
> Currently in the early process of buying our Housing Association house.
> Has anyone else done this and what are the rules about selling the property at a later date.
> Thanks for any information


Parent's house was bought as above. They could not sell within the first 5 years without the loss of the discount, council have first refusal. Beyond that, the council have to be offered first refusal at the valuation price.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I know for our council house we bought we can’t sell for 5 years or if we do for every year under we have to pay back 20% of the discount we received.

Have to ask though, is the Right to buy covered on housing association properties? Only asking as my ex son in laws tried for several years to buy his via RTB but as it was housing association they didn’t come under the same regulations as council housing, so wouldn’t sell.


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I know for our council house we bought we can't sell for 5 years or if we do for every year under we have to pay back 20% of the discount we received.
> 
> Have to ask though, is the Right to buy covered on housing association properties? Only asking as my ex son in laws tried for several years to buy his via RTB but as it was housing association they didn't come under the same regulations as council housing, so wouldn't sell.


I believe different housing associations and areas offer different rules


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

c87reed said:


> Parent's house was bought as above. They could not sell within the first 5 years without the loss of the discount, council have first refusal. Beyond that, the council have to be offered first refusal at the valuation price.


Did they sell the house and if so did the council offer a good price


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

GSI-MAN said:


> Hi guys
> Currently in the early process of buying our Housing Association house.
> Has anyone else done this and what are the rules about selling the property at a later date.
> Thanks for any information


 Why not ask the Housing Association which you are with?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

trv8 said:


> Why not ask the Housing Association which you are with?


as they'll prob take a negative view of been asked 'how long till i can flip it and make a bomb?'


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

kingswood said:


> as they'll prob take a negative view of been asked 'how long till i can flip it and make a bomb?'


Depends how you ask. How about "once I've bought the property if my personal circumstances change in the future and I need to sell it what would be the effect"

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

its all set out in the paperwork to buy it , no harm in asking 

im sure it varies from place to place , ours was 5 years until you can do as you likey


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

My plan was to sell it after 5 years.
So hopefully that will all be good.
Hopefully if you have to offer it back to the Housing Association they will give the going rate.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

GSI-MAN said:


> Did they sell the house and if so did the council offer a good price


No, they still own it. I'd imagine that some associations and councils will place covenants to prevent people just selling on later for a large profit.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Housing associations are different but there's right to buy, and right to acquire. Right to acquire the housing associations got government grant for the builds after 1997 so you get a greater discount.


----------

